# 5week old calf losing hair in large areas



## 1sherman

I have a 5week old heifer that had a very rough start in life.  Tubed her for 4 days they finally got her sucking a bit.  Anyway she had a temp of 105. for 2 days...banamine and bayrill 100 for 3 days...
She is a bundle of energy now but does not seem to be putting on any weight.  Growing taller and taller.  She is a hereford/brahma cross.  Not sure what is going on with her.  Mom likes the hair right off of her.  Never had this happen before.  I have 20 head of cattle and this is a first for me...I would love any ideas you might have.

Thanks.....


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Is the illness and resulting temp. gone or is she still sick? If she is still sick, I would recommend consulting with your vet.

Sometimes, an illness with a high temp can really through their system off. It could take her a little while to put the weight back on. Especally, if she's goring through a growth spurt. How long has it been since she was ill?


----------



## GrassFarmerGalloway

I can't help you, I can only wish you best of luck.


----------



## Thewife

Farmer Kitty said:
			
		

> Is the illness and resulting temp. gone or is she still sick? If she is still sick, I would recommend consulting with your vet.
> 
> Sometimes, an illness with a high temp can really through their system off. It could take her a little while to put the weight back on. Especally, if she's goring through a growth spurt. How long has it been since she was ill?


The little Hereford I tubed for a week, came down with a fever too.  He lost a big patch of hair on his forehead. I was told it was from the fever?  
If my scanner worked, I could post a picture, it was one of the weirdest thing I have ever seen!
The hair did grow back!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

thewife said:
			
		

> Farmer Kitty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is the illness and resulting temp. gone or is she still sick? If she is still sick, I would recommend consulting with your vet.
> 
> Sometimes, an illness with a high temp can really through their system off. It could take her a little while to put the weight back on. Especally, if she's goring through a growth spurt. How long has it been since she was ill?
> 
> 
> 
> The little Hereford I tubed for a week, came down with a fever too.  He lost a big patch of hair on his forehead. I was told it was from the fever?
> If my scanner worked, I could post a picture, it was one of the weirdest thing I have ever seen!
> The hair did grow back!
Click to expand...

Yes, the high fever can cause them to loose their hair.


----------



## Imissmygirls

How is mom's milk supply, although it should have adjusted after 5 weeks.  She has some catching up to do and perhaps she doesn't have enough nutrition to both grow up and out. Supplements, perhaps?    If she is shy on nutrients it will show up in the hair.


----------



## 1sherman

Thank you for the great answers.  I live in southern calif and in my area Sun City ...THERE ARE NO CATTLE VETS.  Horse vets only and they are to good to even give advice about cows.  I think you are all right about maybe the fever causing her hair loss...She is fine now but was a sick little girl for a bit.  No one thought she would make it but like ALL OF YOU....JUST HAVE TO KEEP TRYING.  Anyway I will pick up some calf manna at the feed store today and start her on that.  Should I also give her grain.  Mom does seem to have lots of milk.  Mom was a bottle baby also....thank goodness.  I have a few that certainly would not have let me sit on the ground beside them and their calf and run fluids into the baby as if this was just no big deal.  She was tubed, IV'd, medicated and massaged and talked to  AND SHE SEEMS TO BE OKAY NOW.  Again thanks for all you ideas.  I will try to send some pictures if I can figure out how to make the camera work with the computer.   Will keep you posted on her HAIR COAT. 

Thanks again.....wandabean


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Would you normally intend to grain her? If so, go ahead and give her some. If not, you can either wait a bit and see how she does or if you really are concerned about her weight and want to give grain, then go ahead. 

If you can get the pics up, we could tell more about her weight but, without them it's rather hard. There is a thread under the BackYardCows-News, Information, & Feedback that will tell you how to post them here once you manage to get them to the computer. If you still have trouble, PM me and I will see what I can do to help.


----------



## 1sherman

Can't get the photos to load on computer.  Grandson is coming over later today.  He's pretty savvy with computer so will enlist his help...Will get them up as soon as I can.  She is doing much better and is not walking around all hunched up anymore.  She LOVES THE CALF MANNA......Hope all is well with all of you...Hotter than the devil here.    94..to hot to soon....


----------

